

Matthew Carter: My life in typefaces [video] - willchang
http://www.ted.com/talks/matthew_carter_my_life_in_typefaces#t-130910

======
willchang
We don't all design type, but we all cope with imperfect and rapidly changing
technology. Carter describes what it was to make the best of it. There's much
to learn from such an attitude.

